# id please



## brandtixmn (Jun 4, 2005)

hi~

this is one of my piranha club member's p. i think he bought as a nonatus from a seller yesterday. i already posted on p. discussion about nonatus. now i know that is old name of p. cariba. 
as u see the pic, it doesn't look like p. cariba to me... 
i heard the seller imports ps directly from south america so it's really hard to figure out ... i dunno y ?

the pic is kinda cloudy, but please id this one so i can tell him

thank u ~


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

looks like my 5" brandti


----------



## yauyau (Dec 15, 2003)

brandtii


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Get a better pic.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

What little I can see, the fin placement doesnt look right for brandtii...but with those photos, Im not sure anyone can make a positive ID.


----------



## brandtixmn (Jun 4, 2005)

i am not sure if i can get better pics...i will try~








oops...i forgot "NOT"


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Crappy pics but the shape is S. brandtii's









On the other hand, the alignement of the dorsal and anal fins doesn't match...


----------



## brandtixmn (Jun 4, 2005)

check this out~ i think these are better than first one....


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

I think its a brandti.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

The first pic in the second group does look brandtii.


----------



## brandtixmn (Jun 4, 2005)

more pics~


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. brandtii.


----------

